# PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Kidded Day 150!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Charivari is now day 120 (pictures from last night at 119)

Our homebred junior, who I just adore! This will also be our first freshening daughter from our buck MCH Valley View Tuition Bling Blang, who is getting up there in age

She is bred to our PromisedLand buck Bolero- and we are looking forward to seeing his first kids too!

Im thinking MAYBE twins- but possibly a single

Here she is:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

Pretty doe... love her markings... :lovey: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

I'd guess a single for her. She sure is colorful!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

Very pretty! I say :kidblack: too.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

Thank you- she was a BIG single herself, so I definately wouldnt be surprised if she has a single this time around. I hate young FF's with singles though :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

She looks pretty deep to me....and definately has time to widen, I'd say the pretty girl has :kidred: :kidred: in there!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

She definitely has a pretty coloring!  :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

Thank You! 
She is actually a buckskin with a LOT of white overlay- definately flashy
here she is clipped from this summer: http://www.proctorhill.com/charpage.htm


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 119*

Well here is Charivari day 129 (I was taking Nellie's 130 pictures, so thought I would just take Char's today too!)


















Im not ruling out twins, but pretty sure she's having a single- heres to hoping its a :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 129*

She is so pretty...I love her...  :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 129*

Thank you! I do too, but I may be biased


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 129*

Well Charivari is on day 138 today so we are getting closer! I moved her up to the barn with Nellie- they are in the maternity ward togther since they are only a day apart. I usually wait until 140 to bring them up- but its going to pour and pour and pour for the next day, so figured I may as well just make them comfortable now- new pictures when she hits 140


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 138*

Hoping for a :kidred: for you!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 138*

Well since I was doing Nellie I did Char too- here she is day 138
I am so loving that springing udder!!! (minus the little tuft of hair I obviously missed! )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 138*

Udder is looking great! I'm still leaning towards twins though...she is really deep looking to me.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 138*

Thanks- I hope your right!

I may have to use her sire more after seeing how she has turned out- she is an improvement by 100% over her dam in terms of conformation, she even took a 1st and a 3rd in some heavy competition this summer, now if her udder turns out too I will be over the moon, and so far so good.

Her sire is getting up there- 7 or 8 this year? I just havent used him much because I was really unsure of what his lines would throw, but he himself is an MCH too- now lets hope he didnt go sterile while I was sitting around waiting to see how Charivari turned out!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 141*

Day 141- look at that belly starting to *pop* Twins afterall?? ray:










And because it's cute- Aiden trying to feed Char a piece of one of his toys


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 142*

Day 142!
Charivari is so funny- I put my hands on her everyday just to check her progress and she is loving her scratchies all over, but her very favorite spot to be rubbed and scratched......her udder! She will stand there forever if I scratch and rub it all over, now how is that for a dairy personality! I have NEVER had a FF like her udder to be rubbed!  silly girl


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 142*

My Daisy likes to have her udder scratched too. do you think it itches as does bag up or what? 
 Her udder has yet to start growing though lol. 
Can't wait to see what she gives you! I see twins!  
off to get ready for my all day trip. . . (I don't wanna go, I don't wanna go! :angry Of course I want my new girl but all that driving to get her . . . :GAAH: 
Anyway, I shouldn't be putting my weird comments in your kidding thread lol :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 142*

I think twins are very possible!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 144*

Char 144
Her udder needs to fill and her ligs arent gone- but she has been carrying her tail like this all day and making me :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 144*

LOL they love to torment us! Hehe


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

Okay Char lets get this show on the road- now that Nellie kidded (and I noticed you were NOT taking notes last night while you snored in the next stall!!!!)
It's your turn for me to torment you, constantly checking in on you and poking around your backside (although I've decided you enjoy the poking and prodding anyhow)
I have off today- so I am thinking its a perfect day to see some babies!

148 pictures coming later...but as of yesterday NO signs at all


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

Well not much change in her udder if any- ligs might be a hair lower but definately nowhere near soft/gone- it does look like her belly has dropped though- where did it go?!
Either shes changing rapidly overnight- or she is truly waiting for her 150 due date!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

Just realized (thanks to my good pal kids-n-peeps) that our Jackie-O looks almost like a twin to your Chiavari (sp?)....CRAZY!! Check out my goaties thread...there is a good one to show you there...here is the link..
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=12768

Jackie has a little more black on her...but they do look very similar!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

That is funny! You are right- they are very similar!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*



logansmommy7 said:


> Just realized (thanks to my good pal kids-n-peeps) that our Jackie-O looks almost like a twin to your Chiavari


I know - I need to get a life! onder:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

Oh yeah....her belly has dropped tremendously! I think :kidred: :kidblue: in another 48 hours.

So far my kidding "predictions" have been wrong so I hope I'm wrong on Chari's too and she shows you those kids soon!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

Go Charivari! She looks ready-you say she is a FF?? That's great that she is loving you scratching her udder-is milking in her future?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

She looks like a single I think. Course I've been proven wrong before.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 148*

Yes Charivari is going to be a yearling FF - and yep milking is definately in her future- all my girls earn their keep here 

Well today is day 149- and well she doesnt llook much different than yesterday- ligs are still there and relatively high- udder is definately not full, and well she is acting pretty normal. Maybe a bit more clingy- but she is pretty friendly anyway so hard to tell.
If no significant changes by tonight- I talked with my vet this morning and we will be inducing her tonight to kid sometime tomorrow late afternoon if all goes as planned.

Im not taking any chances with a FF that could possibly have a single going "too long" since I am 100% positive of her breeding date
Morning of 149 pics









Best picture I could do from the side- she wouldnt stay away from


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

I hope all goes well for you


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

Thanks- I am starting to get a little nervous ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

I'm sure she's fine. She's just now on the verge of her due date. I've had many does (especially lately) go over and do just fine. She looks good, just gearing up. Maybe tonight or tomorrow morning she'll get serious.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

I hope so- Ive just never had one go over 149- and with it being her first time and the possibility of a single, I would just rather not take a chance.
Especially after watching 4kids Jasmine (who she bought from me) go over her due date and need a C-section for her singleton (and she was a third timer!0


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

I agree with you being nervous -- she is far enough along that if she shows no signs of going into labor then inducing might be a good idea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

I agree with Stacey ...and seeing how ....she is tight in her tail head ..having all ligs..... and not even starting in preparation for delivery at this time........ then inducing is a good idea...especially ...knowing for sure ....of her due date..... But 1st... check and double check to make sure.... I am praying that all goes well.... :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

I'm also pretty sure Jasmine had a uterine torsion. Man, it felt so weird in there and what I thought was a tounge was the uterus, so I'm pretty sure it was twisted.

Looks like we are both going to have a LONG night.

It does look like her udder is bigger though, try giving her some calcium and nutridrench , sometimes that helps.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

i always panic.. and i'd say since you know the due date.. if she does past the 150 induce!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

I'd agree...you know her due date so there would be no chance of a preemie delivery and with lute she could still take a day or so to show you those kids.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

Well There was some changes in her today- not a lot, but Im going to see what she does overnight- her udder did grow a little bit more and her ligs are a bit lower. So Im giving her the night- and if nothing solid tomorrow- Im going to induce tomorrow evening with Dex, which should have her kidding on Sunday evening.

Come on Charivari!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

Good Luck! I hope she shows you those kids soon.... I'm thinking twins.... she's carrying pretty deep.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

Phew! So timing is everything lol Addie called and told me to get ready as labor started at ten and she had to leave the barn by 11 for work. Just got the call @10:45 one boy on the ground second kid on the way!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

Scratch that....second was a girl and THIRD was another girl! Trips who would have thought! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Everyone is happy and healthy I am told


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

congrats!! thats awesome - never would have guessed triplets. To bad you had to go to work though


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

Addie is still with them lol I'm just giving you the update! It all worked out in time


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

skipping work huh?

glad it did work out and that it wasnt just one large kid


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

No I just got home and showered and I am off to work now! ACK!

Joe is going to check on them in a bit to make sure they are all up and nursing- she is an EXCELLENT mom, so im not worried


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

WOW triplets.... I thought twins for sure! :shocked: I'm glad it all worked out and the babies are doing well. onder: now.... when might we be seeing pictures??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

wow... way to go........A big congrats.... :greengrin:  :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

You will have to wait on pics! She made it to work with five minutes to spare!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: PHF Charivari's Baby Watch! Day 149- teetering on inducing*

Finally home- for a minute anyway!

everyone is doing pretty well- keeping a very close eye on the smallest one- my camera died as I was trying to get pictures right after they were born- so I did get a few and will post them now- but when I go back to check on them later I will take some fluffier pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

wow....I figured twins. Being a FF and having triplets is very impressive, can't wait to see them.


----------

